# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Bezoek aan gynaecoloog vaak vervelend - Artikel

## Leontien

Een bezoek aan de gynaecoloog vinden de meeste vrouwen geen pretje. Dit blijkt dinsdag uit een enquête van vrouwenblad Libelle onder 3000 lezeressen en een steekproef van duizend Nederlandse vrouwen, zo meldt de Telegraaf. 




> Ruim veertig procent van de ondergebrachte vrouwen heeft last van schaamte voor het lichamelijk onderzoek. De meesten zorgen ervoor dat ze zich zo min mogelijk hoeven te generen door voor het doktersbezoek hun vagina te wassen (driekwart) en/of hun bikinilijn te scheren (veertig procent). Een kleine dertig procent vrijt de avond daarvoor niet en 44 procent doet vooraf ontspanningsoefeningen.
> 
> 39 Procent van de vrouwen ziet op tegen het in de beugels liggen.


Voor meer info: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...7079/sc=3e58ef

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi Leontien, Het beide linkjes in het artikel doen het helaas niet. Het staat er niet meer denk ik....

Misschien even wijzigen?
Groetjes

----------

